# vuelta 37mm wheelset nashbar ~$75



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

Vuelta 37mm Road Wheelset - Save Up To 66 Percent on Closeout Wheels

I have wondered about these for awhile and now they are 95 bucks with 20% off. They are heavier, but not astronomical, and they are a deeper rim. I have owned two sets of corsa lite wheels from vuelta, and I like them. I would like to have something a little more aero for an occasional tt or tri, but I am not the kind of guy to drop 1000 or more bucks on some wheels.

How would these compare to the well loved felt tt3/tt2 wheels ore a kinlin xr380? 

I am a 190lbs recreational racer


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

For $75 how bad can they be? Worse case, use them as trainer/backup rims.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

scottma said:


> For $75 how bad can they be? Worse case, use them as trainer/backup rims.


2164g bad. And I bet its more than that.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

scottma said:


> For $75 how bad can they be? Worse case, use them as trainer/backup rims.


Worst case...they won't keep true or round well enough to spin in your frame...


----------



## bolt snapper (Jul 3, 2014)

We'll find out together, BLD25 - just ordered some. I'm not overly impressed with the Vueta wheels I've owned (impossible to true (without the use of LocTite), cracking at the nipples), but I'm hoping the deeper profile will give improved durability. Weight's not terribly high for these. You'd need to spend 10X the amount to reduce weight, yet accommodate a heavy rider. I'm fairly optimistic. We'll see.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool let us know!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

bolt snapper said:


> You'd need to spend 10X the amount to reduce weight, yet accommodate a heavy rider. I'm fairly optimistic. We'll see.


Dunno. I have 2,000 miles on my 1570g neuvations and I started out at 215 lbs. Lots of miles at 190lbs +

No, zero issues so far, not even tensioning or adjustment.


----------



## bolt snapper (Jul 3, 2014)

Got the Vuelta 37s yesterday and haven't ridden them (not overly helpful yet, I know). First impressions: True out of the box with no hops. Stickers look ridiculous (they will have to go before my first ride). "Feel" light - almost too light - like if you squeeze them they'll bend. We'll see how they do after a long ride this weekend. I'll report back.


----------



## bolt snapper (Jul 3, 2014)

First ride today (still not a measure of durability / longevity, I realize). 100 miles on variety of pavement surfaces. Observations: Light-_er than _the wheels I was running (I won't go as far as to say they're _light_, but light-er or light-ish, maybe). They seem remarkably stiff (probably due to the deep profile). Quiet pawl. So far, so good. If you get them, remember to get some 55-60mm tubes - 48mm barely peek through the hole. They'll work, but not ideal.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow thanks for the review. If theSe come on sale again, They might be worth considering.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

How about an update?


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

i would also like to hear how you are liking them.


----------



## bolt snapper (Jul 3, 2014)

I still think it's too early for a good review (I've only ridden them a couple of hundred miles), but since you asked......

Still working well. I think the rear may have a very slight wobble (that may not have been there initially?) - nothing major - almost imperceptible. Keep in mind that I weigh north of 220, so if they hold up for any moderate mileage at all, they've paid for themselves.

I'll report back again later


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

bolt snapper said:


> I still think it's too early for a good review (I've only ridden them a couple of hundred miles), but since you asked......
> 
> Still working well. I think the rear may have a very slight wobble (that may not have been there initially?) - nothing major - almost imperceptible. Keep in mind that I weigh north of 220, so if they hold up for any moderate mileage at all, they've paid for themselves.
> 
> I'll report back again later



I had the Vuelta zerolites and for the money really liked them until..... I got them wet. Got caught in rain twice and both times the freehub locked up, I ditched them after that. The first time it happened I sent the wheel back for repair after getting it back a few weeks later the same thing happened again in the trash they went.

Hope you have better luck with "cheap" Vuelta's than I did.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorta on/off topic. Has anyone run these ??

Xero XR-100 1498g










XERO XR-100 Wheelset | Giantnerd


----------

